# bios - acer aspire 5532



## magicpointeshoe (Jun 25, 2012)

Before I state my issue, I acknowledge that resurrecting an old rinkadink laptop that has these issues may not be possible, and I should probably should just save up and buy a new one. That being said, I'd rather give it the good time try, and see what I could do before giving up.

According to Dr. Google, acer aspires have a notorious black screen at start up problem. If Dr. Google is to be believed, the black screen is caused by a bios problem, and that flashing the bios will miraculously heal the trouble.

Having spent a bit of time attempting to figure out that solution for my specific model of aspire, I have then remembered that flashing the bios from a usb drive is almost impossible for this specific laptop because the usb drives are not functioning properly. In ideal conditions, it takes a bit of tinkering to get something plugged in where the computer recognizes it.

So, I'm thinking that flash the bios from a flashdrive won't work.

Is there a way to do essentially what was supposed to be from the flashdrive, instead from a cd-rom?

And if you have followed along this far, are the instructions on that youtube video for the black screen acer aspire one, also relevant for my acer aspire 5532?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I know nothing about Dr Google and you didn't include a link to any video.
Follow the manufacturer's instructions to flash the Bios and avoid any problems.


----------



## magicpointeshoe (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr. Google is the nickname of finding the answer to what ails us via google. Sometimes Dr. Google is helpful, otherwise the main predictor is imminent death or dismemberment.

The point being is when you google the symptoms and the brand, black screen at boot up, with acer aspire, it seems to be common enough problem to be a consistant answer that it is likely a bios problem.

Here is the link to the youtube video. 01 How to fix the Acer Aspire One black screen problem - flash the BIOS (www.LowEndGuru.com) - YouTube

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## magicpointeshoe (Jun 25, 2012)

Also, acer seems to not give any support or resources to this particular problem, as far as I can find.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM companies rarely own up to their shortcomings. They are in the business of selling units.


----------

